

Things I Learned After My Photo Hit #1 on Reddit - mantesso
http://petapixel.com/2014/07/25/things-learned-photo-hit-1-spot-reddit-probably-shouldnt-posted/

======
elwell
There's a tension between promoting open-source and wanting to maintain
copyright. Another relevant example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7484106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7484106)

